# Grass pike in troy??



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have heard of a small body of water somwhere in the troy area that has grass pike in it. I was wondering of any of yoiu know about this and if you could send directions. I guess the only way to fish it is to carry a small boat in. I have a kayak that I fish out of. Any info would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Gotravel (Apr 11, 2004)

You can find Pike in the Miami River. I have never caught any monsters, but you will find they will hit in the shallow back water areas at different times of the year. Any time your fishing for Smallmouth you might expect to one hit. I caught most of mine in the Tipp City area. Mike


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Grass pickeral or Northerns?


----------



## Gotravel (Apr 11, 2004)

Years aso it was not uncommon to catch Northern Pike at Indian Lake. As we know Indian Lake is the head water on the Miami. Just south of Troy (41), if you are willing to walk a little or float, you can find several deep holes and weed areas that have been known to hold some nice Northerns. I haven't walked it in a few years, but the water between Troy and Tipp can produce great Saugeye, Pike, Smallmouth, Cats, Crappie, and Bluegills. North of Troy, all the way to Sidney, you can find the same.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have caught 2 pike in the river between tipp city and huber hieghtsover the last three years in my kayak. both were accidental catches while throwing mepps to smallies. I have never fished north of tipp but plan to try it this year.


----------



## crickwader (Feb 25, 2005)

Yak, I know the body of water to which you are refering too. There have been some real biguns come out of there but thats been a number of years ago. Word got around pretty quickly that there were some big pike in there. It only took a couple of years before they were all gone. Taken home to be shown off. How sad. But the Miami still carries a healthy population of the toothy ones. Most are hammer handles but I'm sure there a few dandies lurking around the the shallow calmer water.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Grass Pike only get about 15 or 16 inches long and not too heavy. They are also kind of rare so you may want to forget them and go for Northerns.


----------



## catlover (Dec 7, 2004)

Chain Pickerel?????


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For the record, what people call a "Grass Pike" is really the Grass Pickerel which is a slight regional variation of the Redfin Pickerel. Top size is about 14" ( State Record) and rarely ever 12". Found is oxbows, weedy cool places throughout the entire state west of the Alleghany ridge.
Now what you are referring to is the Northern Pike, and yes, the place you speak of hasnt held any decent ones in about 10 years, ( heavily overfished)but the GMR still has a small remnant population that is actually doing pretty well considering the local bass fishermen up thatway who like to catch them and throw them on the bank. Its a shame really. Anyway, like previously stated, most will be from 12-20" and my experience is that if your fishing smallies, youll get one every once in a while when youleast expect it. Whenever I try to catch one, I cant. My friends had two days this past summer when they got 8 one trip and 7 the next, then nothing for weeks before and after while fishing the same stretch, weird, all were taken on spinners and cranks.
Dont forget to use some spyder line or a wire leader or else youll loose a few plugs in the process.
This and one other pond in Dayton are the only "spawning, reproducing " populations of Northern Pike in SW Ohio outside of a few big farm ponds I know of.

Salmonid


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

There is a population of some size in the old Miami-Erie Canal channel behind the Johnson's Farm State Park just outside of Piqua. I've seen them. But you really can't fish back there any more without knowing someone (which I no longer do). Some big old largemouth bass sit back in those canals too. When the water level gets high it spills into the Great Miami. So it's feasable some grass pickeral are in the river. When wading that part of the river we always catch a few largemouth.

And as far as the northern pike in the GMR .... though I've never caught one myself I've seen several caught in the GMR where the Loramie Creek feeds into the GMR. And my firend caught a huge northern in the Loramie Creek tightlining a chub in a deep pool. I hear every year about them being caught all over the GMR from Sidney to Troy. Probably not a huge population but they are in there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid ,

Thanks man for the info, as always a dictonary like post.

You are the man for creeks & rivers in Southwest Ohio! Now we've got to get together this year!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Not sure about the place in Troy you are referring to but there are grass pickeral in most of the rivers in SW Ohio (most of the rivers in the rest of the state for that matter). The upper GMR, lower Mad, lower Stillwater, upper LMR and 4-Mile Creek all have pops of grass pickeral. Caesar's Creek and Anderson's Fork have some as well. The fish are in the rivers but it's not too common to catch one. I knew of a few caught out of the LMR and I've seen one caught from Caesar's Creek. People often mistake them for small muskie but they've got a dark tear-dropped shaped marking around the eye that is impossible not to notice if you look for it.

If you're actually looking for Northerns the upper GMR on down to Dayton has them. The LMR is suppose to hold them too (Waynesville area) but the population in the GMR is better. The upper GMR would be the best bet (better yet, drive up here to NE Ohio and fish the Cuyahoga, lots of hammer handles and a few bigger ones too).

Steve


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

if you want monster pike head to northern MN lake of the woods or any other lakes around there they have guides


----------

